# Personality Traits of Bakers/Pastry Chef compared to Cooks/Chefs



## sweettreats

So I have been in the "Culinary World" for a few years. I have actually taught some evening/weekend cooking classes. I am currently in Culinary School to make it "official" Lol! 

I was talking with some fellow culinary students and we were talking about the personalities of Chefs! Then they started saying that they Baking and Pastry Arts culinary students were different! They said they felt that they weren't as wacky and sometimes crazy as we were. Not to say we don't take school and the profession seriously but they were just saying that they noticed they had slightly different personalities.

-What type of personalities do you think are common with cooks/chefs?

-What type of personalities are common with baking/pastry arts chefs/students?

Just thought it was interesting and to see if you all observed personality traits of chefs/cooks/bakers?


----------



## foodpump

I dunno.... I'd hate to stereo-type cooks or bakers....


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Lets just all be honest...

The good thing about working in a kitchen:

_If you're going to be crazy, you have to get paid for it or else you're going to be locked up. _/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## pastrysmc

I'm just starting out in the baking and pastry world, so I haven't had a lot of time in the industry (had an unpaid "job" in a bakery for six months before school), but I too have noticed a little bit of a difference in personalities. Not stereotyping at all - if someone disagrees, more power to them. I just think that, as most people say that baking is a science, pastry chefs/students are more analytical and low-key. As for me, when I'm at school and I walk from the pastry kitchen to the culinary side, I can see a difference in the classes as a whole. Students in culinary classes are a little more carefree, maybe a little more crazy like SweetTreats said.  But as I said before, I think this has les to do with the kind of culinary ars you prefer and more about which kinds of personalities are drawn to cooking verses baking.


----------



## sweettreats

YES PastrySMC that is true! In my Baking/Pastry Arts classes it is more low-key. I'm baking and pastry student. I didn't really notice it at first but then actually one of the instructors that teaches the Culinary/Cooking classes mentioned it! And yes I do feel there is a BIG difference at my school between the pastry kitchen and culinary kitchen. I also notice that many of the baking/pastry arts students like myself like to work in a more quite environment. One of the baking/pasty chef instructors told us we need to adapt if we get jobs in big restaurants where we will be around lots of noise and not have the 'organized chaos' as she calls it that we are use to.


----------



## thumper1279

I'm not really into stereotyping and all but one thing that in my mind is fact at
LEast to me isi think for some reasons bakers have a totally different mentality 
In school I have been in classes with bakers and culinary students 
Me I am culinary and I work clean and fast and am very organized I think there are probably only 10 students in culinary program that I have known in the past several years and are organized and clean like me all the others over 100s are messy and not to organized 
However 
When I step into class with a ableist student or into a baking kitchen I can see 9 out of every 10 organized fast clean and proficient 
Nothing like the cluster in most of my culinary cooking classes and classmates


----------

